
Are App Developers Gullible? Response to Mobile Dev Economics Report  - mattgratt
http://www.mobileinternetrevolution.com/visionmobile-mobile-developer-economics-report-some-thoughts/
======
mattgratt
there's a couple of questions here I'd love to get opinions on: a) is android
really winning 'developer mindshare'? b) if so, why?

